# Need advice for replacing speakers on 5.1 channel setup



## g-unit1111 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been out of the loop for a while and I need help in determining what to replace on a 5.1 channel setup where the center, left, and right speakers are dying. The TV being used is a 55" Mitsubishi flat panel model LT-52246 and my amplifier / receiver is a Yamaha RX-V663. The budget is kind of tight, I'm not looking to spend more than $700 - $1000 if necessary. Other equipment that will be hooked up will be my HTPC, DirecTV satellite box, and a Sony blu ray player. I'm open to any and all brand suggestions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:

I would take a look at these Klipsch Icon speakers - the MSRP on them is $1500 and is being sold at Newegg for $600 / pair:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m3631X618074Xe25bc2890b751827185d986b1659c9b3

Klipsch are super efficient so there is no need for anything more than your AVR to power them to reference.

You could then add this CC for $179:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780086

Total Cost is less than $800 for a front stage that would normally go for @$2000 with no need for any other equipment than your current AVR.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack! Please visit us often.

Ditto on Klipsch - my favorite brand of speakers for many years.

Here is another package deal that should sound sweet, especially with a Hsu subwoofer:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

HTD Level Three
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am all for the Klipsch Icon recommendation. Simply an amazing value and will play ridiculously loud with but a handful of watts. Really look great in person too owning to their African Wood Veneer. Add in a Dayton Sub for around $150 and you would have a really high value/performance setup.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## g-unit1111 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool, I will check out the Klipsch speakers, I have a computer set that is quite awesome and I regularly get people telling me to turn it down. :devil:

On second thought those floor speakers probably won't work as the speakers I have now sit in a cabinet above the TV, so they will need to be a lot more compact. That center channel though is definitely exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It sounds like you are looking for more of a bookshelf type speaker. Unfortunately, I have heard only one which are more than your stated budget. I am sure someone else has more experience with them and will chime in soon.


----------



## g-unit1111 (Dec 11, 2012)

OK cool. The center channel I will probably be ordering this week. I need to look further on the left and right channels, the ones I am using now are 10 year old NHT models.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Newegg has some deals this week on Definitive Technology speakers.

Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 800 System Black 5.1 $999

http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Technology-Pro-Cinema-800/dp/B001JQZXCO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355345180&sr=8-4&keywords=definitive+technology

Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 5.1 System Black 5.1 $799
http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Technology-ProCinema-Speaker-System/dp/B000TDENA6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1355345180&sr=8-8&keywords=definitive+technology

Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 60 Black 5.1 $258
http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Technology-Cinema-60-6-System/dp/B001GOK9GE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1355345180&sr=8-13&keywords=definitive+technology


----------



## g-unit1111 (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't need the rear left and right channels, that looks like a good setup though. The center channel I'm definitely getting the Klipsch but all I really need now are the left and right ones.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

If you listen to the Definitive Technology studio monitors you will really like them. I started out with the SM 1000 front and surround and was happy with them for years until I added the towers... The newer sm55 sound fantastic and at $600 pr a good value. Check them out you will be glad you did. enjoy


----------



## g-unit1111 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice, I'll check those out as well. I'll have to measure the cabinets to make sure they fit, the problem is my TV sits in a custom-built cabinet so there's not a lot of room to put say the full towers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

g-unit1111 said:


> I don't need the rear left and right channels, that looks like a good setup though. The center channel I'm definitely getting the Klipsch but all I really need now are the left and right ones.


If you are getting the Klipsch center, then get series matching Klipsch L/R speakers,
for timbre (voice) matching. I would not mix Definitive with Klipsch up front, or with
any other brand - you need to decide which speaker brand to go with, and there are
some brand options to check out.


----------

